# [SOLVED] Win keeps rebooting during startup



## Deleted 072416 (Sep 10, 2008)

Dear all,

some hours ago, I was working on a Win2k server. Because it was performing exceptingly bad, I wanted to stop a running instance of the Apache 2 Webserver. The last thing I could see was the opening terminal of the "stop server" batch script.

In the meanwhile I was drinking my coffee. When I returned, the system was starting up for whatever reason. Since then, Windows keeps rebooting during the startup process, just about when the startup progress bar gets to 100%.

I also tried "safe mode" and "safe mode (with console)", as well as "debugging mode". Neither of these worked better at all.

I did not dare to try "last good configuraiton" because I do not know what configurations have been done since then which would then be lost.

I entered BIOS to view my CPU temperature. With about 40°C I hold it for quite normal.

Has anyone an idea how to proceed now?

Thx in advance, chiccodoro


----------



## Deleted 072416 (Sep 10, 2008)

*Re: Win keeps rebooting during startup*

FYI, I could not even start Knoppix (a Linux live CD) without that problem. So I guess it was the mainboard. I found an other old computer with a similar/equal mainboard, a little bit faster CPU, and placed the HDD plus the RAM's in there. Now it seems to work fine again.


----------



## rthomp8363 (Aug 27, 2008)

reseating memory on the old computer could of solved the problem also.


----------



## Deleted 072416 (Sep 10, 2008)

indeed. at least I made BIOS test them. there are two test modes, a slow and a fast one, and I activated the slow one. However, BIOS did not find any curruption. Thus I assumed that the problem sit in the mainboard or so.


----------

